# Black Glass



## TSX420J (Jun 2, 2007)

For your ass.  My dad cut out the plexi to my specs. I then painted the glass black on the opposite side and here is what it looks like. I still need to etch the design but I still don't know what I am doing yet. I also am adding uv leds in the corners you dont see to light up the rounded frosted edges.  Let me know what you think so far..


----------



## Protius (Jun 2, 2007)

thats tight


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 2, 2007)

Protius said:


> thats tight



thanks


----------



## J-Man (Jun 2, 2007)

Lovin' it bud . I'm guessing you have the same case I'm getting... The Thermaltake Soprano?

Edit: Duh, it says Soprano on it (haha).


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice to see the final touches nearing on it TSX. The top fan grille looks good with the light and the slight addition of some red light improves it over a full blue shade. You've been clean with your cables too.


----------



## Chewy (Jun 2, 2007)

so the leds wil be in the four corners of the glass? looks nice I would like to see what nice desing you put on the glass. I like it alot I need to do something like this with my case too, but I think as far as I will go is paint.. Yours is def gonna be pimp man, nice work good idea.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 2, 2007)

Like the case


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 2, 2007)

beautiful. that could be quite cool to have the whole side black glass! but have the inside so bright that it would come throught a bit. where'd you get black glasS?


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 2, 2007)

J-Man said:


> Lovin' it bud . I'm guessing you have the same case I'm getting... The Thermaltake Soprano?
> 
> Edit: Duh, it says Soprano on it (haha).



HAha, Thanks 




theonetruewill said:


> Nice to see the final touches nearing on it TSX. The top fan grille looks good with the light and the slight addition of some red light improves it over a full blue shade. You've been clean with your cables too.



Thanks.. Almost there, I am working on getting new cpu and water cooling.  



Chewy said:


> so the leds wil be in the four corners of the glass? looks nice I would like to see what nice desing you put on the glass. I like it alot I need to do something like this with my case too, but I think as far as I will go is paint.. Yours is def gonna be pimp man, nice work good idea.



Thanks.. Yup uv leds, I think I will be doing a black widow etched on the whole glass. 



J-Man said:


> Like the case



Thanks.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 2, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> beautiful. that could be quite cool to have the whole side black glass! but have the inside so bright that it would come throught a bit. where'd you get black glasS?



Thanks, I got regular plexi and painted the opposite side.. 

To do what you want, all you have to do is apply 5% tint to the plexi.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thats a great idea man. Why the two red and 3 blue fans though?


----------



## DOM (Jun 3, 2007)

heres for your dad and your nice looking case


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Thats a great idea man. Why the two red and 3 blue fans though?



Thanks.. I like red and blue. It is pretty much going to be the scheme of my case. I am going to  do either red coolant and blue sleeves or blue coolant and red sleeves. I also wil be using UV leds as well. Red and blue make purple so I thought it'll be cool. My black widow will have a red hourglass on it too. So yeah red and blue.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> heres for your dad and your nice looking case


----------



## freakshow (Jun 3, 2007)

very sexy case there


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

freakshow said:


> very sexy case there



Nice case m8! 9/10 o//

(trade blues for greens and i'll give you a juicy 10!! XD)


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

freakshow said:


> very sexy case there





Zeratul_uy said:


> Nice case m8! 9/10 o//
> 
> (trade blues for greens and i'll give you a juicy 10!! XD)



 Im getting a buzz.   Haha . Thanks 

Hopefully I can get the rest done this week, for the etching that is.  


 To all the people on this site who inspired me to build a new rig. Thanks for the tips and pics. This site is the best.


----------



## TheCrow (Jun 3, 2007)

That is ace mate!

I have the same case and thought it looked good as standard but you have produced a work of art!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Im getting a buzz.   Haha . Thanks
> 
> Hopefully I can get the rest done this week, for the etching that is.
> 
> ...



/o/ Will you trade them? Do you want the 10/10?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow...and I didn't think your case could get any better. I absolutely love it....

It's given me an idea for modding my case and keeping my cables out of view


----------



## technicks (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks beautiful. Very clean.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

TheCrow said:


> That is ace mate!
> 
> I have the same case and thought it looked good as standard but you have produced a work of art!



Thanks, I  am flattered.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> /o/ Will you trade them? Do you want the 10/10?



LOL ,I am keeping the blue fans but I might put green radiator fluid.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Wow...and I didn't think your case could get any better. I absolutely love it....
> 
> It's given me an idea for modding my case and keeping my cables out of view



Thanks, that was exactly what I wanted to achieve.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

technicks said:


> Looks beautiful. Very clean.



Thank you.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 3, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> LOL ,I am keeping the blue fans but I might put green radiator fluid.



Hmm then I'll have to put you a 9.5/10, sorry mate xD


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Hmm then I'll have to put you a 9.5/10, sorry mate xD



LOL, you must like Christmas.. 

Anything over eight is kewl IMO. Thanks again...


----------



## EviLZeD (Jun 3, 2007)

looks like a great mod the fan at the top looks awesome also the side much neater has it been added to the case mod gallery?


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 3, 2007)

EviLZeD said:


> looks like a great mod the fan at the top looks awesome also the side much neater has it been added to the case mod gallery?



Thanks..  DOH, can you hold off until I get my watercooling or can it be updated? 
Thanks again I really appreciate the positive feedback and  feel privileged to have 
my case on the gallery. 


------------------------------------------- 10 min later
I need reading lessons.  I thought you said it was added to the gallery. Boy I'm dumb LOL. I will add it once I get the water cooling, cpu, sleeves and some other stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Finally got to hide that damn psu. lol

As a side note, I liked the other grill on the blow hole better.

10/10 from me.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 4, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Finally got to hide that damn psu. lol
> 
> As a side note, I liked the other grill on the blow hole better.
> 
> 10/10 from me.



Thanks Wile E  Yup, that psu is ugly. LOL, I like the other grill better too, just wanted to get feedback from y'all.  I am going to change it when I setup everything. I cant wait till Monday to order my cooling stuff.


----------



## russianboy (Jun 4, 2007)

cool!


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 4, 2007)

russianboy said:


> cool!



Thanks


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 5, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> LOL, you must like Christmas..
> 
> Anything over eight is kewl IMO. Thanks again...



Hahaha well Xmas is not bad xD But the Black and the Green are the best colors ever \o/
Mine is black and green lol

C'yas m8


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice, looks cool behind the stock plexi. My buddy has that case, he would probably pay you to make those.


----------



## Chewy (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah go with the other grill, its pimp.

 I want to do this to my case lol it really needs some paint atleast but I dont wanna do that  if I had 2 gaming computers it would make modding easier


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 5, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Hahaha well Xmas is not bad xD But the Black and the Green are the best colors ever \o/
> Mine is black and green lol
> 
> C'yas m8




Green and black is hawt.. I thought you wanted green and red..


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 5, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Very nice, looks cool behind the stock plexi. My buddy has that case, he would probably pay you to make those.



Thanks.. $3000.00 a square inch is what I  charge... J/K LOL. I'd have to check in with my dad to see if he'd do another.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 5, 2007)

Chewy said:


> yeah go with the other grill, its pimp.
> 
> I want to do this to my case lol it really needs some paint atleast but I dont wanna do that  if I had 2 gaming computers it would make modding easier



Thanks, just make a case out of cardboard for now J/K.. Take two days off of gaming thats all. 
Do it, in the end you'll be happy.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 6, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Green and black is hawt.. I thought you wanted green and red..



Nanananna!! xD just said to change the blue lights/fans  xD
Green and red... I don't think it would be so good xD


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 6, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Nanananna!! xD just said to change the blue lights/fans  xD
> Green and red... I don't think it would be so good xD



Hahaha. I currently have red and blue so I thought you meant just the blue. LOL, but in your second post I knew you meant all green.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2007)

Man, I just can't get enough of looking at this case. lol. Simply awesome.

I also like the idea of going all green on the leds. It's not nearly as common as red or blue.


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 6, 2007)

v nice look mate i like it


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Man, I just can't get enough of looking at this case. lol. Simply awesome.
> 
> I also like the idea of going all green on the leds. It's not nearly as common as red or blue.



LOL, thanks.. You know, I messed up the main piece of glass when etching it, so now I have to ask my dad to make another   The next one will have no etching unless I can get laser etching done. I like the idea of green but not leds maybe green coolant and sleeving with 
purple UV lights. I would like some uv sensitive stuff in there because I like that kind of stuff. 
Too bad I cant do it anytime soon if I wanted to because I just bought all this blue and red stuff.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 6, 2007)

mullered07 said:


> v nice look mate i like it



Thanks


----------

